

Let me guess: You sleep with your iPad, don't you? - jmduke
http://www.niemanlab.org/2012/10/let-me-guess-you-sleep-with-your-ipad-dont-you/

======
w1ntermute
This is really bad for your[0], but unfortunately a lot of people don't
realize that. The health benefits of putting away your gadgets at least an
hour before sleeping are _huge_.

0: [http://lifehacker.com/5778483/screen-reading-before-bed-
stil...](http://lifehacker.com/5778483/screen-reading-before-bed-still-bad-
for-sleep-and-we-all-still-do-it)

~~~
dguaraglia
Since I stopped taking the iPad and laptop into my sleeping room (the old
e-ink Kindle is still allowed in, with wi-fi turned off) I was able to
normalize my sleeping pattern, sleep a full 7 hours per night and work out as
soon as I wake up, feeling energized for the whole day.

Just the other day I took my computer because I needed to reply a rather
longish email... boom, I couldn't sleep before 3am, on a Tuesday. Never making
that mistake again.

~~~
w1ntermute
Yep, this is why I'm considering getting the new Kindle Paperwhite, which has
been getting rave reviews[0]. The display is front-lit, not back-lit, which
makes a big difference when it comes to affecting our ability to fall asleep
on time (i.e., front-lit = not a problem). All computers, tablets, and phones
(and other back-lit devices) definitely have to stay out of the bedroom.

0: [http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/30/3433110/amazon-kindle-
pape...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/30/3433110/amazon-kindle-paperwhite-
review)

------
vectorbunny
Interesting despite the link-bait headline (an editors, not the OPs). Source
can be found here:

<http://www.journalism.org/analysis_report/future_mobile_news>

There is a link above the table of contents that allows the entire paper to be
downloaded as a pdf.

------
d0de
Isn't it easier to "sleep with" a laptop than a tablet?

A laptop holds the screen in a vertical orientation that you can watch while
lying down. How do you do this with a tablet?

I ask as someone who has "slept with" a laptop more or less every night for
five or six years.

~~~
dan1234
The iPad, at least, has a slide switch on the side which allows you to hold
the screen in either orientation.

~~~
secoif
You can also lock orientation on iPhone in the menu that appears with the
triple-press of home button.

------
drivingmenuts
Nah, I sleep with the Nexus 7. Better battery life, for one, and it doesn't
feel like a wet dog nose (cold aluminum) poking me in the chest.

------
LnxPrgr3
My first reaction: well duh!

During my 9-5(ish) I'm on a real computer. Why would I bother with a tablet?
If I'm out and about, the iPad's just one more thing to carry with me, so I'm
using my phone instead. I only really use the iPad when I'm settled in
somewhere but don't want to mess with my laptop to do something. I use the
iPad like a bigger, slightly less convenient to carry but nicer to use
smartphone.

If enough people are at all like me, I'd expect the iPad to be used mostly at
home before and after work, and I'd expect it to lead to more media
consumption simply because it makes passive media consumption less painful.

~~~
YouWontSeeThis
There is also the cost to consider. With all those extra gadgets laying
around, it's easy to set your iPad aside and have it disappear. Then you're
out $500-$900

------
msrpotus
I wonder, though. How much is the increased news consumption a reflection of
who owns tablets vs. the effects of tablets themselves?

Even without my iPad, I'd still read lots of news (though probably less from
Twitter late at night), and I'm sure I'm not the only one. I would just guess
that many of the factors correlated with owning a tablet (wealthy, tech-user,
etc.) would also predict high news consumption.

As tablets become more mainstream, will tablet users continue to consume more
news than average, because of the convenience of using a tablet, or will usage
begin to look more like the general population?

------
eckyptang
Technology is banned from my bedroom. Books and a Casio watch - that is all
that is allowed.

Much healthier for the mind from experience!

------
awj
My wife and I do (with the phone) and I'm not really sure it's healthy. She'll
stay up for hours playing short little time waster games, and I'll do the same
on reddit (as a long-term non-game time waster). Then we're right back at it
for 15-30 minutes in the morning. I can't say either of us actually benefit
from the experience, and it definitely interrupts sleep and makes for hasty
mornings.

Unfortunately I need my phone nearby in case something happens at work, and
they have some of the most convenient alarms in the world on them. Not really
sure how to attack this problem besides pure force of will. Any ideas?

------
waterlesscloud
I did with my kindle, until I rolled over one night. The screen has such a
pretty pattern on it now. All the time.

Now I read my kindle books on my phone.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Order a new screen (ED060SC7 for Kindle 3) and replace it yourself. It's
super-easy and there are tutorials for it on the web. I did it recently with
my girlfriend's Kindle to her great delight :). It's cheaper than buying new
or paying someone to fix it, and then there's also this ego boost :).

------
fotbr
Nope. And I still get my news from multiple source before 8am. BBC world news
on the tv in the morning as I'm getting ready for work, and NPR on the drive
in to the office. After I'm at the office, a quick check of the tech news
sites while the coffee is brewing. That's all before 7, 7:30 if traffic was
bad.

My tablet lives on the coffee table.

------
enobrev
The word "news" shows up in that article 51 times (with 5 non-article
occurrences on the page). Not sure if this bothered anyone else but it drove
me nuts and I couldn't finish the article.

------
arethuza
I usually sleep with my glasses _and_ my iPad under our pillows in an attempt
to keep them safe from our marauding Burmese cats who love to chew on
expensive items.

~~~
cowsaysoink
Sounds like you need a drawer.

------
MrDecember
I sleep next to my iPad almost every night. By reading articles right before
sleep, I often wonder if it's affecting the quality of my sleep.

~~~
uberc
I used to do this. I had the same suspicion. About two months ago, in an
effort to improve my sleep quality, I banned the iPad (and all other devices,
except a first generation books-only non-backlit Kindle) from the bed when
sleeping. My sleep is indeed better, in part because I no longer spent "just a
few more minutes" randomly browsing before going to bed, in part because if I
wake up early or in the middle of the night, I can't just reach for a device
and start checking email.

------
mcculley
Yes, and it would be cool if the tablet could detect when I fall asleep so
Netflix doesn't think I finished watching what was playing.

------
d0m
I fall asleep every night watching starcraft2 games on my ipad1 (Mostly from
sc2casts.com for the interested).

------
Aardwolf
No, but I do with my android phone.

------
shaunpud
Nein!

